# Check engine light



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Is there anybody out there that will/can reset my ECM? I replaced three busted vacuum lines that I feel 99% sure were the culprit. I went down to Advance Auto for a reading and it indicated lean on both banks. So it makes sense. But Advance won't/can't clear the light and I hate to have to disconnect the battery just to see if the condition has been cleared by the repair.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The auto stores for the majority do not have people that know how to understand the diagnostic info. Napa, you may be able to find someone. The best place is a local mom & pop shop. Could just be that you have bad gas. Pour some Lucas Injector cleaner in at the next fill, unless already full, then pour it in, and run through the tank. Then take and get the next reading at the mom & pop shop.

Either this http://www.lucasoil.com/products/di...=8&loc=show&headTitle= - Lucas Fuel Treatment or use this first http://www.lucasoil.com/products/di...e= - Lucas Oil Deep Clean Fuel System Cleaner


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

You'd probably be better served asking this kind of question on a forum that focused on your brand of vehicle.

If it's a newer car with an OBD port then you could get a bluetooth-to-obd adapter (cheap, around $25 on ebay) and use a smart phone app to read the codes and reset the ECM. I use an app called Torque on my android phone for this, works great.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> The auto stores for the majority do not have people that know how to understand the diagnostic info. Napa, you may be able to find someone. The best place is a local mom & pop shop. Could just be that you have bad gas. Pour some Lucas Injector cleaner in at the next fill, unless already full, then pour it in, and run through the tank. Then take and get the next reading at the mom & pop shop.
> 
> Either this http://www.lucasoil.com/products/di...=8&loc=show&headTitle= - Lucas Fuel Treatment or use this first http://www.lucasoil.com/products/di...e= - Lucas Oil Deep Clean Fuel System Cleaner


That was actually my first inclination because I had just switched to the front tank because the fuel in there is maybe a year old by now. I have been running the back tank to reduce load behind the axel. So I was looking over the guys shoulder and saw for myself the read out. Looking under the hood I quickly noticed that three vacuum lines had rotted completely open. They have been replaced now. The truck runs great. I understand the light will clear itself if no fault is found after around 70 miles or so. And I do run injector cleaner through it occasionally. It has always ran great.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

wkearney99 said:


> You'd probably be better served asking this kind of question on a forum that focused on your brand of vehicle.
> 
> If it's a newer car with an OBD port then you could get a bluetooth-to-obd adapter (cheap, around $25 on ebay) and use a smart phone app to read the codes and reset the ECM. I use an app called Torque on my android phone for this, works great.


Yeah, I forgot to mention it is a '96 f-150. I have a stupid phone so running apps is out but I have a nifty laptop that I could connect via usb. I will be looking into that.


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, you wouldn't want to remove the neutral from the battery, that's too much work. I suggest a little bit of electrical tape over the CEL, that will make it go away.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

You don't need a computer or a phone, just buy a dummy reader off Amazon or wherever. I have one of these : 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LHVOVK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Works great, lets you reset the codes. Assuming your '96 has an OBD2 connector, of course.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

toluene_hawk said:


> Yeah, you wouldn't want to remove the neutral from the battery, that's too much work. I suggest a little bit of electrical tape over the CEL, that will make it go away.


Yeah, that is like telling people, that they do not have to put air in their tires, that it is okay to run around with flat tires and drive on the rims.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

TheBobmanNH said:


> You don't need a computer or a phone, just buy a dummy reader off Amazon or wherever. I have one of these :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LHVOVK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Works great, lets you reset the codes. Assuming your '96 has an OBD2 connector, of course.


A 1996 should have a OBD2, since that is when they were widely adopted.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-board_diagnostics


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

PoleCat said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention it is a '96 f-150. I have a stupid phone so running apps is out but I have a nifty laptop that I could connect via usb. I will be looking into that.


More trouble than it's worth to use a PC and a USB connection. It's a hassle trying to get all the drivers and software to speak to each other properly. It'd be a LOT less trouble to just get a standalone OBD display, one that has resetting capabilities.

Also note, many vehicles will clear their diagnostic codes (un-light the CEL) if you leave the battery disconnected for 10 minutes. The code will likely still be in the computer but the CEL won't re-light until the same error trips again.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If the lean condition has been repaired, just drive it. The light should go off soon enough (3 drive cycles).


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I heard that it would go off on its own eventually. I drove to Indy and back yesterday and it remained on so maybe there is a hose I missed somewhere.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Could be that, or a bad wiring harness.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you disconnect the battery? If not, you're wasting your time posting about it. Either get a programmer to clear it or disconnect the battery. That'll clear the CEL until it detects the problem again.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

wkearney99 said:


> Did you disconnect the battery? If not, you're wasting your time posting about it. Either get a programmer to clear it or disconnect the battery. That'll clear the CEL until it detects the problem again.


But the battery terminal is all icky and greasy and stuff.:jester:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> A 1996 should have a OBD2, since that is when they were widely adopted.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-board_diagnostics


For the F150, OBD II officially started with the '96, beginning with vehicles manufactured ~ August '95. There are some '96's that were still OBD1. 

That said, an easy way to tell is to just look at the diagnostics terminal. 

OBD1









OBD2


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine was manufactured in Aug. 95 and has the newer socket style but it is located below the glove box.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I got an OBDII reader for my '96 Ford off of eBay about 5yrs ago for $20.00. It can read and clear the codes.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

PoleCat said:


> I heard that it would go off on its own eventually. I drove to Indy and back yesterday and it remained on so maybe there is a hose I missed somewhere.


you have to drive and stop 3 times or 4, just driving and turning it off and then back on wont do it.


----------



## teamcampreder (Jul 23, 2011)

How many miles total have you put on the car since you replaced the hoses? Worth considering might actually be running lean, or a sensor has failed. I agree with other though, step 1 is to clear the code with a 10 minute (minimum) battery disconnect.


----------



## waterlogged (May 6, 2013)

Its probley a 02 sensor code. Disconnect your battery for 30 minutes and then reconnect it, That will reset the PCM. I am a transmission mechanic and to unhook it and put it back on is ok. If i can help you in anyway I will.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Hardway said:


> you have to drive and stop 3 times or 4, just driving and turning it off and then back on wont do it.


It was 125 mile run, 4 hour stop. 125 mile run back, overnight stop. 7 mile run, 30 minute stop, 7 mile run back overnight stop. etc.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

teamcampreder said:


> How many miles total have you put on the car since you replaced the hoses? Worth considering might actually be running lean, or a sensor has failed. I agree with other though, step 1 is to clear the code with a 10 minute (minimum) battery disconnect.


Yeah I figure the disconnect is the easiest thing to do next. It runs perfect and if there is a lean condition it is slight enough that the tell tale exhuast aroma isn't there.


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

I may have missed it, but did you clean the Mass air sensor yet? Believe it or not, a dirty mass air sensor can trick a computer into all sorts of codes. If not, get some mass air sensor cleaner and security torx. Be very careful not to damage the sensor and don't touch the delicate wires inside the sensor!


----------

